# Well Just Made My First Big Investment......Sasquatch Set :)



## one_focused_svt (Sep 24, 2006)

Well I just bought 4 new clubs, a Sasquatch Tour 460 with the Blue Pro Launch X-Stiff Shaft, a Sasquatch 3 Wood with Stiff Diamana Shaft and a 5 Wood with the same specs as the three, I also figured what the heck and tossed in a new Nike T100 Mallet putter and a couple dozen Mojo's to boot, hopefully they'll get here soon and I'll be cranking them far !


----------



## Fore! (Oct 17, 2006)

I've seen those SQ clubs, they look very tasty.

Have you used them yet?


----------



## one_focused_svt (Sep 24, 2006)

They really rock the ball, WOW is all I can say! I had my first 300+ yard drive the other day it was on the 3rd hole and it was the 3rd time I had used the club! I also just got a set of Nike NDS Irons with stiff graphite shafts, a couple slingshot hybrids, NDS wedges, and a SQ sport bag man i can't wait till Thursday when the rest comes in!


----------



## Fore! (Oct 17, 2006)

How much did that lot cost?


----------



## stryker2001 (Oct 12, 2006)

i like the look of the Sasquatch but im sure if i wait a little longer and that square driver hits the market i'll be able to pick up a bargain. Plus my arm is cream crackered so i'll have to wait to hit one anyway


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I haven't had a chance to hit the Nike woods, but I'm really impressed with the feel of their irons. It seems the NDS model might be phased out and they are on sale everywhere, but I hit some at a Watts store recently and thought they were fantastic. I may have to buy a set just because they are a bargain, not that I need them, but then, that's GAS... Golfclub Acquisition Syndrome...


----------



## CoreyNJ827 (Jul 5, 2006)

im taking a wild guess but i think you like nike!? how are the sq, they look promising


----------



## one_focused_svt (Sep 24, 2006)

they are beautiful clubs they hit long straight and hard, not to mention they sound sweet. as for the NDS's they are a georgous club and i see no reason to phase them out, they play well and are easy to work, I got my full set for 240 bucks in stiff graphite and for the price you just CAN'T beat them! oh and yes I love Nike


----------



## one_focused_svt (Sep 24, 2006)

oh almost forgot the SQ set cost me $560 for the three, I think I did pretty good


----------



## CoreyNJ827 (Jul 5, 2006)

nice, what iron set should i get, that are not oversized and are pretty cheap.


----------



## Fore! (Oct 17, 2006)

sounds like you've struck gold. Have your scores improved?


----------



## one_focused_svt (Sep 24, 2006)

Fore! said:


> sounds like you've struck gold. Have your scores improved?


DRAMATICALLY!!!!!!!!! My shots fly farther and feel better (especially the irons), I think my buddies also get slightly intimidated when I pull my bag out of the trunk of the car so it gets in their head which always helps. Be careful though, it only takes a single shank for everyone on the course to tell you how you wasted your money and only Tiger Woods will benefit from such nice clubs


----------



## CoreyNJ827 (Jul 5, 2006)

very true, wat do your normally shoot and are you a good putter?


----------



## one_focused_svt (Sep 24, 2006)

I have been in the mid to upper 90's now it sems that mid to lower 80's are becoming more common, and as far as putting it's where i struggle, all my puts from 6' out always come within 1/2 inch of the hole, if i could correct that 1/2 inch then i would be golden!


----------



## CoreyNJ827 (Jul 5, 2006)

yea same with me, i either have 2 or 3 birdie putts fall for me one day or none another. just keep playing par bogey golf and 2 putt.


----------



## jump15vc (Jul 30, 2006)

Wow the SQ is much cheaper with the Pro Launch shaft. The Tour with an X-Stiff Diamana ran $550US. It was worth it though, the best driver I've ever hit.


----------



## one_focused_svt (Sep 24, 2006)

jump15vc said:


> Wow the SQ is much cheaper with the Pro Launch shaft. The Tour with an X-Stiff Diamana ran $550US. It was worth it though, the best driver I've ever hit.


sure is.....IF you pay full retail  ebay is a wonderful thing and it usually saves you at LEAST 50% is you are patient and wait long enough, I couldn't imagine paying full price for any club, not when it's so easy to get a hell of a deal


----------



## one_focused_svt (Sep 24, 2006)

HELL YEAH! I got the longest drive in Saturday's tournament on the 558 yard 7th hole, the dive put me out just over 330 yards and my 3 wood put us on the green!!!!!!! GO SasQuatch!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fore! (Oct 17, 2006)

did you win the tourny?


----------



## one_focused_svt (Sep 24, 2006)

nah you never can it was a 4 man best ball for Charity, i think the lowest score was a 54 , we shot an honest 66 but oh well what can ya do!


----------



## Fore! (Oct 17, 2006)

what was the par?


----------

